

How Did Anonymous Attackers Steal Apple UDIDs? - factorialboy
http://securitywatch.pcmag.com/none/302310-how-did-anonymous-attackers-steal-apple-udids

======
irishcoffee
> "Hackers aren't necessarily smart, but operate from a set of well-known
> principles, Graham said. "If I have an e-mail list of victims, and a new
> 0day appears, I'm immediately going to phish with it. It's not Chinese uber
> APT hackers, it's just monkeys mindless following a script," he said."

Define "hacker" and "smart." This is a mostly-useless article with little-to-
no actual information in it. Oh, but the title claims to say how Anon stole
Apple UDIDs, so now its on the front page of HN.

..

~~~
engtech
"monkeys mindlessly following a script" -- social engineering is a script that
is ridiculously successful at achieving its goals.

Humans are always the weakest link.

What's ironic is that if it hadn't been for all the FUD in the 90s against
PGP, maybe PGP signing of messages to verify identity would have become the
norm for email and it would be much more difficult to spoof.

I wonder if anyone has ever thought of an option in gmail/googleplus for
supporting PGP?

------
jmsduran
It's entirely plausible that antisec could have obtained the Apple UDIDs
elsewhere, as part of an orchestrated attempt to embarrass the FBI.

But its also possible that the FBI is simply in deny mode, which isn't
surprising considering it's the FBI. Either way you look at it, Apple UDIDs
were stolen somehow; the data did not magically pop out of thin air.

